# anyone testing 24th March?



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone want to join me on the 2ww?

I am testing on 24th March!!

Good luck to everyone  

Val xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Val.....i've posted the link to the 2ww, you'll find lots of ladies testing around the 24th and i'll add you to the list too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24249.msg291879#msg291879

Lots of luck to you,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello I'm also testing on the 24th on March....
So Yes I'd love to keep up to date with you. What treatment are you on? 
You can see below I'm on IUI.
Good Luck keep in touch. Hopefully we'll both have good news together.
    
Luv ,xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya i'm testing on the 24th too, thats if the witch doesnt arrive on sunday  i'm on ivf #2. i'm just not feeling v positive this time at all, so have taken some time off work. had the sore boobs, back ache, ovary ache, af pains. like one of the girl said on here yesterday its a double edged knife, pms symptoms are a lot like pg. So is there any wonder we're confused and screwed up!  .
Here's hoping for us all! Good luck to everyone 
lotsa love ceri


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls, how are you holding up??

Isn't this limbo land a nightmare?

I actually now feel like none of this has happened!! Am i going mad?! Apart from the non stop AF pains..........ggrrrrr!!

alwayssunny - I had ICSI, a first timer.

hope everyone is ok and keep hoping


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I am supposed to be testing officially on the 23rd, but after finding a website that had 25 dip stick hpt's for a tenner, I have been testing every day since last Wednesday. What a great stress reliever THAT has been! . Anyway, I got a   already!!! V faint yesterday, and a bit darker today. Still going to have an official blood test done on Wednesday though, cos I need to hear it from someone else.

Good luck to all of you, and well done for holding out! 

Jo x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hi girls, just popped in to let ya know, its all over for me, just got period, knew it all along this time. i'm doing ok, but gonna have quite a few glasses of wine tonight to make up for lost time.  
good luck to everyone else, lotsa love, ceri


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Shupa, 

that's good news!!!!!!

I have been bad and bought a HPT but am too scared to do it!!!!


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Ceri, 

I am sorry to hear that and I really don't want to give you false hope but my friend started her 2ww the week before me. 8 days after ET she started bleeding and said she was positive it was AF however she did the test 4 days later as requested by clinic and it was +ve!! She then went for a blood test and her HCG levels were very low (40 I think) and they told her it was inconclusive and to have another blood test 3 days later, she did and it is very definitely a BFP!! They also told her in almost 50% of cases where this happens they are +ve. So like I say I don't want to give you false hope but it may not be all over yet. 

Can I ask you why you thought it hadn't worked all along?

Take care


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya vja, i really dont know why i knew all along, i just did, mentally i knew. and af has come with a vengeance so i know i'm not pg. ttc for 7yrs, so i know we'll need a miracle. cant ever see it happening, dh wants another go, but i'm gonna leave it at least a yr before we do try again.give my body and brain a break. if i dont i'll be in the loony bin, (suprised i'm not already). good luck to the rest of you tho, lotsa love ceri xxxxxx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Ceri,

So sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big hug  

Jo x


----------



## Claire R (Mar 21, 2005)

I am waiting for Friday too! Cant believe its nearly here! 
Mixed feelings really but very pleased to have found site yesterday - cant beleive didnt find it sooner! Seem to have same pains as everyone else and dont really know if coming or going. Live in Germany at mo so not going to London for bloods on Fri - will have to wait xtra week to have done here cause of bank holidays etc!
Good luck to you all. 
Claire


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Just wanted to say   to Shupa on her  .


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

I just wanted to say  to Shupa on her  .
But I'm sorry C3i for you getting your AF, I know how you feel I got a  on the 19th and then again on the 21st. I know I'm not due to test untill tomorow but I really don't think that it's going to make much difference......
So I'm having a nice glass of wine or maby a few tonight.
Good Luck to all the rest of you due to test this week.
Take care  to you all.
Luv Sunny.xx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Thankyou! I had a blood test today at the clinic and that came back with good high levels, but it has not sunk in yet!  

Jo x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Good Luck to all you girls, VJA, Always Sunny, and Claire R due to test today

     

Fee


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

ok I am very confused!

I was bad and tested 2 days ago and it was negative, I resigned myself to this but before taking sample to hospital this morning I did the other test and it was very definitely positive!!

But when I phoned the hospital they said that it was a 'faint positive' and they need me to do another test on Tuesday which is so far away. They said it was '50/50' but I never realised you could be 50% pregnant!!!!!! 

They said the tests they use are 'very sensitive' but how then would theirs be a maybe but a hpt that claims to be 99% accurate was definitely positive.

My 2ww is very quickly becoming a 3ww!!


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi vja,

I reckon you can rely on your test! If I were you, I would test again on Saturday, just to be on the safe side. That will give your HCG levels time to double. I am sure you can't get a false positive, but maybe the odd one does happen. If you get another positive on Saturday, I think you can be totally confident that you are pregnant! Well done!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Claire.....welcome to FF. I've added you to the 2ww list, follow the link to find it and loads of luck to you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24702.msg297477#msg297477

vja ~ good luck on Tues.....i don't think you can get a false positive either. I'm sure your news will be fab 

Jo ~  Must be all those orange ribbons you made  Have a happy and healthy pg

Ceri ~ massive hugs to you....all the very best for the future

Take care everyone.....good luck to those still to test,

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Well it's a definate BFN as today AF has come and yesterday I got a neg test result.
So looks like it's going to be IVF time for me. I just hope that I get a beter result with that.
Take care everyone.
Hopefully I'll be on here again soon with another 2ww.
Luv Sunny.x


----------



## Claire R (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Fi

Having blood test done to day but due to system here wont have results back for few days. Have to confess and have done a HPT (maybe even more!) and they are looking  but will wait for bloods before getting too excited! 
Hope everyone else doing ok!

Claire


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Alwayssunny-sorry to hear your news. It will happen for you one day.  


Claire-congratulations!!


----------

